# Kärcher patio cleaning tool?



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Are they any good , referring to likes of the one below?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Karcher-45...8&qid=1469130984&sr=8-1&keywords=Karcher+T450


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I got one with my Karcher Jet, it's just round with no adjustments on it but it made light work of mums slabbed back yard.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I have the round one too and whilst it does work well it is tedious pushing and pulling it around. I use the dirt blaster lance and find it more powerful and quicker.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I used to have a Nilfisk one which was good, I now have a Kranzle equivalent which is excellent.

They clean well with very little mess compared with a normal lance.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

They work very well, however slower than with the dirt blaster .
But with the dirt blaster everything including yourself is covered in much, much cleaner with the patio tool.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I've used one, thought it was terrible. The rotating jets kept jamming. I dissembled, cleaned and refitted a few times which worked for a couple minutes them more grit got into the mechanism.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

OK, mixed reports lol


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Bero said:


> I've used one, thought it was terrible. The rotating jets kept jamming. I dissembled, cleaned and refitted a few times which worked for a couple minutes them more grit got into the mechanism.


My nilfisk one does this too. Great when it goes but cleaning it every few mins is a pain.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

They aren't great, a high power nozzle is miles more affective


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I have the high power nozzle, its just a messy job.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

182_Blue said:


> OK, mixed reports lol


They are good Shaun, it just depends on the area/size of the job etc... I have done a lot of patios/drives and block paving (re-sanded afterwards) with the T Racer (as it was called).

The lance can be a bit messy but I just hose down with it later. :thumb:

What are you planning on cleaning?


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

If you sweep the area first, than you don't have any problems.
And it work only on hard surfaces, slabs and block paving with small gaps. 
In the bigger gaps, it brings the sand up.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Maxtor said:


> They are good Shaun, it just depends on the area/size of the job etc... I have done a lot of patios/drives and block paving (re-sanded afterwards) with the T Racer (as it was called).
> 
> The lance can be a bit messy but I just hose down with it later. :thumb:
> 
> What are you planning on cleaning?


Just slabs on the back of the house, i usually use a lance on them but it ends up in me needing a shower :lol:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

182_Blue said:


> Just slabs on the back of the house, i usually use a lance on them but it ends up in me needing a shower :lol:


I know what you mean! :lol:

The new one has the tip at the point unlike the old one so I imagine it would work better to get into tight corners.


----------



## Marco Polo (Jun 24, 2016)

Much better than the lance for me - the spray is contained within the hood so much less 'collateral damage'. But I suppose its effectiveness depends on how dirty your path is to begin with!

Marco


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

I found this to be better than a lance on my patio and path.
On my drive which is Tarmac it is useless


----------



## vulf1986 (Jan 17, 2016)

+1 for the dirt blaster. Did the whole of the front of my yard yesterday with it. Yes it is a filthy job, but used with a £30 pressure washer from Argos bought 5 years ago, I can't complain at the results at all!

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

182_Blue said:


> Are they any good , referring to likes of the one below?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Karcher-45...8&qid=1469130984&sr=8-1&keywords=Karcher+T450


I have 2...never used them it but if you want one you are welcome....I was going to chuck it away at the dump...never used it.

I think its the older version as its not got the adjustment knob on the top


----------

